# Your Chopin Album Picks



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

I’ll start with a few favorites:


Arrau (Nocturnes)
Lang (The Chopin Album)
Ott (Waltzes)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Sokolov: Etudes op. 25 + Sonata #2 but more for the Etudes (op.111/Naive)
Pogorelich: Scherzi (DG)


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

Kreisler jr said:


> Sokolov: Etudes op. 25 + Sonata #2 but more for the Etudes (op.111/Naive)
> Pogorelich: Scherzi (DG)


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

Nocturnes (Moravec)
4 Ballades, Barcarolle, Fantasy (Zimerman)
Études + Sonatas 2 & 3 (Perahia)
Great Pianists of the 20th Century, Vol. 85 - Artur Rubinstein I (Chopin)
Chopin Recital (Pogorelich, DG 1990)
19 Waltzes (Magaloff)
Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 and Preludes (Sokolov)


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

Artran said:


> Nocturnes (Moravec)
> 4 Ballades, Barcarolle, Fantasy (Zimerman)
> Études + Sonatas 2 & 3 (Perahia)
> Great Pianists of the 20th Century, Vol. 85 - Artur Rubinstein I (Chopin)
> ...


I have a few Moravec Chopin albums in my playlist.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Practically anything by Artur Rubinstein. I am particularly fond of his stereo recording of the nocturnes and the piano concertos, but every recording of his is superb.

Maria Joao Pires: Nocturnes and Piano Concerto No. 1 (with Previn)

Fou Ts'ong: Chopin Nocturnes

Moravec is also a fine chopin pianist, although I prefer Rubinstein a little more in this repertoire. Moravec however is always worth a listen for an alternate reading.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Just about any of The Real Chopin series, performed on period pianos. But to pick one, this recording of the complete mazurkas by *Janusz Olejniczak* I find very enjoyable.


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

Cortot is one of my faves.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Ingrid Fliter - Preludes
Valentina Lisitsa - Etudes


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Pollini for the etudes. I think Zimerman/Giulini had my favorite piano concertos but I listen to far less Chopin than I used to and it's been a while since I've listened to _any_ Chopin recording or performance.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Chiu for Etudes

all over the place for other pieces, nobody really has a full series that I think is exceptional.

I like Lugansky's Ballades too, SJ Cho is very technically clean.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) the whole oeuvre .
Nocturnes Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Complete Etudes and Waltzes played by Abbey Simon (piano)


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

David Hurwitz reviewed the new `big Boccherini box`. I couldn't find them on Spotify so found the best Guitar quintets. A revelation. Love Italian guitar (esp Giulini).

View attachment 175471


----------

